

Gladius: Mozilla's 3D game engine for the web - rkalla
https://mozillalabs.com/blog/2011/09/rescuefox-the-value-of-a-prototype/

======
rkalla
Example Game: <http://rescuefox.mozillalabs.com/src/index.html>

Geek.com Submission: [http://www.geek.com/articles/games/mozilla-paladin-
project-i...](http://www.geek.com/articles/games/mozilla-paladin-project-is-
developing-gladius-a-3d-game-engine-for-web-browsers-2011101/)

(currently not responding, hopefully load will lighten up soon)

